# Union Pacific 844 on the move



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Who ever was firing her today sure did a great job, stack as clean as can be. 
Sure wish they would paint the water tender black.

Thanks for posting.

Magic


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Denny, thanks for posting 844 videos. I can watch videos of 844 any time.
I have seen her a few times going through Missouri.

Magic, forget that painting the aux. water tenders black. That would make my yellow ones all wrong. UP has 2 of these yellow water bottles. Sometimes they use one and
sometimes 2. I guess length of run or access to water determines.

Here are the 2 I got from Scale Trains out of tenn. They look good behind my
844, 3895, and 4014.


----------

